# My Hubby hauled for me...



## verdge (Jun 14, 2007)

Okey... this morning I had to go to work so early... and it was my husband that planned how to get Going BAnana e/s sincethere was only 5 going banana e/s at my counter.. and since I'm opening my store at 6:30 am the day C-Shock comes out.. My loving husband decided to just get the collection himself...so he went to MAC Store right before it opened... and here's what he got me...











Fab & Flashy
Going Banana
Wondergrass
Romping
BAng on Blue
Big T
 and 

Pomposity lipstick
Aint He the sweetest hubby in the world?


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 14, 2007)

how can i find myself a husband who will do that???


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 14, 2007)

no kidding, i wonder if my boyfriend will be that generous....?


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 14, 2007)

where can i get one!?


okay i need a boyfriend first but...hey i can dream


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 14, 2007)

awww that was super sweet of him!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 14, 2007)

What an awesome guy!  Great stuff!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2007)

awesome haul!!!!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_where can i get one!?


okay i need a boyfriend first but...hey i can dream_

 
haha ditto!


----------



## triccc (Jun 15, 2007)

aww. what a sweet hubby!

have fun with your goodies!


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

gosh. my hubby needs to be that nice to me =[ lucky darling!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice hubby! 

Great haul! I LOVE those colors.


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Does he have brothers?  Great guy for getting that for you.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 23, 2007)

thats sweet of him, my fiance would never buy me make-up he considers it 'junk' & that I have too much of it,lol


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice :]


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 23, 2007)

wanna trade husbands? lol. that's so sweet!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice!  Enjoy your haul.  Isn't it nice having a MAC-supporting DH?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 24, 2007)

what a sweet husband!!!  nice haul, too.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

you're husband is awesome! if my bf knew i was getting all the mac that i do, he'd lock me in my room! lol i think he needs to have a heart to heart talk with you husband so he knows how to treat a mac addict!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice hubby!!!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful dh!


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky you!!!!  You look so young, I didnt know you were married !!!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 7, 2007)

awww, that's soooo sweet. I'm jealous!!


----------

